# I can't find these shoes ANYWHERE! Help!



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been looking for these shoes for ages. (These are a pair of knockoffs from Traffic, but I'm looking for the real ones because they come in black)

I see them all the time, so you would think that a keyword search would make them easy to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anyways, I have no idea what the brand is or what the shoes are called, but I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Try here and see if you see them Traffic Shoe - WOMEN'S TRENDS


----------



## tara_hearts (Apr 2, 2009)

I have seen them at tj max and shoe station etc but i dunno if they are the knock off brand or real deal


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah that's where I got the image from, but I think they are a knock off of another shoe. The ones I see all the time are just plain black and the sole of the shoe doesn't have that spot of white on them, they are just plain. These shoes are driving me crazy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks though. :]


----------



## joey444 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think the real ones are from Steve Madden from last year.  My sister has them in white and I have them with a little heel in brown.  Coach had them too.  I bought mine at Macys so they may still have them in macys.com if not maybe stevemadden.com??  HTH


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I think the real ones are from Steve Madden from last year.  My sister has them in white and I have them with a little heel in brown.  Coach had them too.  I bought mine at Macys so they may still have them in macys.com if not maybe stevemadden.com??  HTH_

 

Just looked them up, these are the ones I was looking for! Thank you!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah i got those sandals!  I got them from Aldo, by steve madden.  I bought this at 40% off a few months ago!


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah. I'm going to check my TJ Maxx for them first. If not I'll try Aldo (although If you got them their on sale a few months ago, I doubt they'll be there now). And if I can't find them, I might try Zappos, but I'm a bit iffy on the whole "order your shoes online without trying them on" thing.


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 3, 2009)

Steve Madden runs pretty true to size for me. And Zappos has the mother of all return policies if they didn't work out for some reason.


----------

